# Burning smell from A/C on startup



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

If you can easily duplicate it, take it to the dealer. I can only think it's the compressor clutch making that smell, but don't know why. 

Quite a few Cruzen have had their compressors replaced. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

This car needs the A/C evaporator cleaned with the anti-fungal kit....and then have the Afterblow enabled.

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Robby said:


> This car needs the A/C evaporator cleaned with the anti-fungal kit....and then have the Afterblow enabled.
> 
> Rob


What tells you this? Not questioning your expertise but trying to learn.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

obermd said:


> What tells you this? Not questioning your expertise but trying to learn.


Stink on startup with A/C on..........no stink at startup if A/C was turned off prior to last shutdown.
If the A/C was shut down prior to shutoff the evaporator had additional airflow to help dry it off.

By performig the evaporator cleaning process you are taking the first step in a odor complaint resolution.......this because it is a well known problem in all automotive A/C systems.

Any odor complaint, if no underhood leakage, noise, obvious problem is present, should trigger this response in a well trained repairman.
We all interpet odor differently......this one often is termed a burning odor, dirty diaper odor, stinky sock odor, dead animal odor.......fungus growing on the evap. tubes is the most frequent cause of this complaint.

Rob


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Out of curiosity, turn the AC off before shutting the car off. Then next time before you start it, flip the key to run, hit the AC button, then start the engine and see if the smell is there. That should tell you whether it's the evaporator or compressor making the smell. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Robby said:


> Stink on startup with A/C on..........no stink at startup if A/C was turned off prior to last shutdown.
> If the A/C was shut down prior to shutoff the evaporator had additional airflow to help dry it off.
> 
> By performig the evaporator cleaning process you are taking the first step in a odor complaint resolution.......this because it is a well known problem in all automotive A/C systems.
> ...


Thanks - I didn't equate OP's "metallic burning smell" to the dirty sock smell that I was constantly getting from my HVAC.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

scaredpoet said:


> So my 2011 Cruze LS is at 27,900 miles. And with the weather finally warming up, I've begun using the Air Conditioner now and then. Recently, I've noticed that when I start the engine, a metallic burning smell wafts through the A/C vents, then quickly disappears. If you've ever smelled the smoke from a oil-type smoke machine, it sort-of smells like that.
> 
> The only pattern I've noticed is that it seems to do this whenever the engine is started with the A/C on. If I remember to shut off the A/C before shutting of the engine, no burning/smokey smell.
> 
> Anyone else notice this, or know what it might be? Obviously it doesn't seem like a good thing. Though, I've never had a car before that complained just because I forgot to switch off the AC compressor before turning off the engine.


scaredpoet,

I am sorry to hear you are having this concern. I would like to look further into your situation. Please private message me your VIN, mileage, address, and phone number so we can assist in a resolution. Look forward to hearing from you.

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

Robby said:


> Stink on startup with A/C on..........no stink at startup if A/C was turned off prior to last shutdown.
> If the A/C was shut down prior to shutoff the evaporator had additional airflow to help dry it off.


Yeah, see, I'm aware of what A/C fungus smells like. This isn't fungus.

It also seems to have stopped. If it happens again though, it's going tot he dealer.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Could be a resistor burning out or fan relay?


----------

